# DVC rentals for California



## chadwill (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a friend looking for a rental in Disneyland (CA) next year. I am Wyndham points owner but don't I can trade thru RCI into Disneyland.  I know thru RCI you can to Disneyworld. Can anyone provide suggestions for competitive rental rates beside going directly thru DVC?  Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## presley (Jul 5, 2015)

Try the rent/trade/transfer board on mouseowners.com.
I believe the going rental rate is around $14./point and it takes a lot of points to stay there. It is still much cheaper than the regular hotel rooms, though. If they don't want to pay several hundred per night, they may want to consider the other timeshares in the region.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 5, 2015)

chadwill said:


> I have a friend looking for a rental in Disneyland (CA) next year. I am Wyndham points owner but don't I can trade thru RCI into Disneyland.  I know thru RCI you can to Disneyworld. Can anyone provide suggestions for competitive rental rates beside going directly thru DVC?  Thanks in advance for your assistance.



Wyndham Dolphin's Cove would be a good option.  About a half mile walk from the Disney parking lot (free shuttle from the lot to DL and back).  Nice sized condos, gets decent reviews.


----------



## ailin (Jul 5, 2015)

There is also a rent/trade section on disboards.com.  You need to be logged in to see it.  Or go through one of the brokers, these 2 seem to be the biggest:
www.dvcrequest.com
dvcrentalstore.com

It may be worth it to pay more to book at 11 months with someone who owns Grand Californian (VGC) points (vs 7 months with other DVC points).  The DVC section is small and studios are especially popular.

VGC does officially trade through RCI, but getting an exchange there would be like winning the lottery - theoretically possible but not likely.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 5, 2015)

Just so you know, this is going to be a very expensive rental:  high demand + low availability = $$$$

There are 3 other timeshares in the immediate area that you should consider - all are more accessible and less expensive.

Worldmark Anaheim
Worldmark/Wyndham Dolphin's Cove
Peacock Suites

And one about 30 min. away:  Marriott's Newport Coast Villas


----------

